# DIY stabilizer



## HAWGDADDYY (Jun 1, 2012)

This is a stabilizer i made from pvc.. its 12 inches long and is stuffed with grocerie bags.. it works really well .. i want to find some sort of rubber rings to put around it or maybe some bow jax  and i too an old stabilizer and took the bolt out of it and ran it through my risor and its great! try it.. here you go you DIY peeps..,


----------



## HAWGDADDYY (Jun 1, 2012)

Also any tips or ideas you have i would appreciate them!! im a DIY kinda guy... lol


----------



## stick_slinger (Jun 1, 2012)

you must have been bored over the last few days.. Although once again, Nice, well done sir!!

CJ


----------



## HAWGDADDYY (Jun 1, 2012)

LOL yes! i just built another with 3 sockets in the end.. it rarely heavy but my bow is so steady at full draw!


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks (Jun 1, 2012)

You gone paint it? Have you checked out archery talk .com yet they have a DIY form full of this kind of stuff man


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks (Jun 1, 2012)

Now if you can match the skull works camo you will have it going on man!


----------



## HAWGDADDYY (Jun 1, 2012)

yes i have.! and that would be impossible! lol


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks (Jun 1, 2012)

Nothing is impossible man if you set your mind to it!


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks (Jun 1, 2012)

I am gone make me one of them lifetime targets made out of 2x12s with the hole in the tops. I'm saving the bags now. I want to make one out of carpet to if i can get some free.


----------



## HAWGDADDYY (Jun 1, 2012)

lifetime targets...? inform me.?


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks (Jun 1, 2012)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1760559

All you got to do is replace the cover when it gets old


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks (Jun 1, 2012)

Here is some more i am going to do the 1st one

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=857549

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1754511


----------



## HAWGDADDYY (Jun 1, 2012)

Seems cool.. ima go make one now


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks (Jun 1, 2012)

Post pic of what you do an how u do it! I am waiting to get all the stuff together now.


----------



## FF-Emt Diver (Jun 1, 2012)

Here's a target stand I did.http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=688190


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks (Jun 1, 2012)

That's sweet man i seen that on Archerytalk i think


----------



## FF-Emt Diver (Jun 1, 2012)

I also made this bow and arrow holder out of PVC, right at $23 I think...


----------

